# RG PT 167 isn't an exact reissue



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

For those wondering, they did NOT include the 167 base as it was released with in the 70's. They used the 109 base and the base was the really good part of them reissuing the kit...so this is a let down.
All they did was include the story page of the 167, the 167 painting guide and decals like they did with the PT 117 kit release.
So, basically you can paint a typical 109 kit white and start from there.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I have the 212 in my closet. It has the old stand. I remember this stand, it was because it kind of looks like an OWL's face. My Dad built this kit for me when I was 3 or 4 '63 or '64. It's the old Higgins boat, and it's not very nice, But it's a PT

Steve


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Most kit bases are not that good anyway... either too clumsy or just too big and overpowering, or else they are flimsy and wobbley. I'd make something simple and sturdy like a couple pieces of brass tube that anchor into the bottom of the hull and into a nice wood base. Much more attractive than the usual girder like industrial kit stuff.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

I was thinking going with a wood base with this one this time. Figured I would wait until I was ready to route the base for my Confederate Raider and do both together as I use the same moulding bit.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yes the Raider (and Gold Knight) can use a base for sure. The big figures tip over easy. The nice thing with making bases for your ships too is they will all match. That way you dont have a mix of odd base styles.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

steve123 said:


> I have the 212 in my closet. It has the old stand. I remember this stand, it was because it kind of looks like an OWL's face. My Dad built this kit for me when I was 3 or 4 '63 or '64. It's the old Higgins boat, and it's not very nice, But it's a PT
> 
> Steve


I have several of them and everytime I try and get to one, something comes up and then when I get started on a kit I forget to open one of those.


----------

